# Easter Egg Hunt



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2014)

Hey There everybody! I have hidden some eggs in the forum. First person to find them gets a LFRB full of goodies from me. Take a look at the pic below and you will know what you are after. I will offer up a vague clue to start by saying the you can find them in a place of the forum where spinners, flatheads, and other craftspeople will find useful information. The first person to post a link here in this thread to where the eggs can be found will be the winner. Happy Hunting!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

I give up. I think I've reviewed all 3000+ posts of yours twice now with no luck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I give up. I think I've reviewed all 3000+ posts of yours twice now with no luck.


It's there I promise keep looking


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

I am reasonably sure I see one on a shelf a little over from the hubcap. Really have to squint though. If I have the righ thread but that is not it don't give it to me.
http://woodbarter.com/threads/been-keeping-busy-with-this.13552/


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> I am reasonably sure I see one on a shelf a little over from the hubcap. Really have to squint though. If I have the righ thread but that is not it don't give it to me.
> http://woodbarter.com/threads/been-keeping-busy-with-this.13552/


Nope sorry. You are looking for a pic just like the one in my opening post of this thread.


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 18, 2014)

OK! I saw an oval and thought about Easter Egg hunts as a kid. See I told you not to give it to me!


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

you're going to have to give a better hint. I have looked once again at almost every post of yours lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> you're going to have to give a better hint. I have looked once again at almost every post of yours lol



He probably used the devious trick I have used when I've done this in the past. If he did then . . . . . well I won't say nothing. BTW I haven't looked in the logs at what he's done but I could so I will not participate.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

I assume he went back and edited a post... so it won't show up on recent activity. lol


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

I cannot say if he did that or not I refuse to look at the logs and sure ain't gonna spend time looking but I am watching the thread to see where he hid it and who wins. I love these kinds of threads.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

However for anyone who has some killer curly koa that wants to trade it for his box of wood PM me . . . . .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Apr 18, 2014)

I'd be up for trading you some premium highly valuable black walnut







(I ran across this video while looking through EVERY FREAKING THREAD he has posted in)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

Okay I will PM you the location of the egg picture.

(Copy of PM:

Jonathan, the image is on the woodbarter forum. My address is forthcoming....)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (Apr 18, 2014)

I had fun looking for a while, and then gave up lol. Can't wait to see who finds it!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't have a clue where it is but I will say that with these kinds of threads, reading the member's post, every word, is absolutely critical.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 18, 2014)

Found it: http://woodbarter.com/threads/shipping-to-canada.3810/

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Apr 18, 2014)

Dang. I saw this earlier but just didn't have time to look until now. Guess I'm too late!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 18, 2014)

ejo4041 said:


> Found it: http://woodbarter.com/threads/shipping-to-canada.3810/


You got it! Send me a pm with your info and I can get you a box out early next week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ejo4041 (Apr 18, 2014)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 18, 2014)

Ahh man where did this thread come from??


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 21, 2014)

Dang it too late I was gonna be a smart ass and post a link to this thread cause the picture is on here


----------



## ejo4041 (May 11, 2014)

I got the box last weekend, but I have been out of town since then. I can't identify a lot of it. It's got some FBE, walnut, a couple spalty pieces, and what I think may be a piece of osage orange. Thanks Greg! Here is what was inside:
http://i.Rule #2/XW1hInf.jpg

Reactions: Like 5


----------

